# Motor won't start



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a 1992 30 HP Yamaha 2 stroke electric start that is currently not starting. It tries to start when I use starting fluid but immediately dies once it burns off the fluid. This makes me think it isn't getting gas. Also when I prime the bulb it gets hard but a minute after I stopped pumping it softens up. The first thought I had was a leak in a hose or a bad connection of a hose on a nipple but I don't see any signs of that and I can't see any fuel dripping anywhere. I also got a new gas tank just in case it had a small crack or had a bad vent because it was old. Could this be an issue with my fuel pump? If it is, should I replace the entire fuel pump or is there a specific part inside I should replace. Like a diaphragm or something? Is it something other than the fuel pump?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

mgcolli said:


> I have a 1992 30 HP Yamaha 2 stroke electric start that is currently not starting. It tries to start when I use starting fluid but immediately dies once it burns off the fluid. This makes me think it isn't getting gas. Also when I prime the bulb it gets hard but a minute after I stopped pumping it softens up. The first thought I had was a leak in a hose or a bad connection of a hose on a nipple but I don't see any signs of that and I can't see any fuel dripping anywhere. I also got a new gas tank just in case it had a small crack or had a bad vent because it was old. Could this be an issue with my fuel pump? If it is, should I replace the entire fuel pump or is there a specific part inside I should replace. Like a diaphragm or something? Is it something other than the fuel pump?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


Forgot to mention that the bulb and fuel hose are fairly new. Within the last 6 months


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

checked the carb? good place to start


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a fuel pump issue or bad primer bulb. I had a similar issue on my spare motor and it was the fuel pump and the bulb not holding prime.


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like a fuel pump issue or bad primer bulb. I had a similar issue on my spare motor and it was the fuel pump and the bulb not holding prime.


Is there a way to check if it is the fuel pump or bulb before I spend sixty bucks for nothing.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Usually, you can get enough fuel to the motor to get it started by pumping the bulb even with a bad fuel pump. Pump the bulb up firm, try starting the motor and keep pumping the bulb. If the motor starts and you can keep it going by pumping the bulb but it dies if you stop pumping the bulb, then you can be pretty sure it is the pump.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Compression test, a motor with low compression is gonna be difficult to start. Any tech worth his salt always does a compression test before moving foreward. 92 model, when was the fuel pump replaced last? You should change it anyway-it’s old and gonna fail sooner than later... Buy the whole pump almost as cheap as a kit. Like mentioned, pull the carbs and go through them good! Is this a new to you motor? And... please stop using starting fluid in it you’ll wash any lubricating oil right out of the bearings and off the cylinders!


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Compression test, a motor with low compression is gonna be difficult to start. Any tech worth his salt always does a compression test before moving foreward. 92 model, when was the fuel pump replaced last? You should change it anyway-it’s old and gonna fail sooner than later... Buy the whole pump almost as cheap as a kit. Like mentioned, pull the carbs and go through them good! Is this a new to you motor? And... please stop using starting fluid in it you’ll wash any lubricating oil right out of the bearings and off the cylinders!


I have had it a little over a year now. I didn't know that about starting fluid thanks for the tip. I don't know when the fuel pump was last replaced. I'm going to try what jay.bush1434 suggested to check on the fuel pump. I don't have a compression gauge right now but I'll pick one up today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

I would just replace it for gp at this point. It’s cheap insurance. Might not solve your issue but you will know it’s fresh that way and the pump should be replaced/ rebuilt every few years anyway in my opinion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Did a compression test and got 100 on both cylinders. Removed the starting motor to get to the carburetor and found a small hole in the fuel line where the starting motor pinches it with the carburetor. Ordered a new fuel line and hopefully that will do it. This is the second time I've had an issue with the fuel line. It is really thin, but any thicker line wouldn't fit in the narrow places it has to go through. Any suggestions on that? Also i'm still going to replace the fuel pump and filter.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

These 2 strokers only need 3 things to run: Air, fuel and ignition. Take one out of the equation and it won't run.

It is highly unlikely it is not getting air so that can be eliminated. 1/3 closer to a resolution.

Everyone else has said fuel - so I will say do you have spark?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

I assumed it had spark since he said it tries to run but dies. Starting fluid won’t ignite in a gas burner without spark or very high compression.


----------

